
Keeping Personal Cheat Sheets as a Software Engineer - f1gm3nt
http://joshuaestes.me/2015/04/02/keeping_personal_cheat_sheets_as_a_software_engineer/
======
japhyr
If you like this idea, you might want to check out Cheatography - it's a tool
for creating stylish cheat sheets. I used it a little when it was first
announced, but haven't kept up with it. It's a great idea, and the developer
was really friendly when I was checking it out.

[http://www.cheatography.com/](http://www.cheatography.com/)

~~~
DaveChild
Cheatography is awesome, and the developer who built it is really cool and
talented and handsome and me. :)

Thanks for mentioning Cheatography. It's a bit of a labour of love, and I wish
I had more time to put into it.

~~~
abc_lisper
Hey Dave. Thank you :)

------
dikaiosune
I've tried this several times, but I always find that by the time I've been
stumped by something enough times to write it down, I'm on the verge of having
it learned anyway. So, my cheat sheets just become random bits of paper full
of stuff I already know, and I start new ones. Rinse and repeat. It's a nifty
trick but I don't think there's any substitute for good ol' repetition and
understanding.

~~~
zwischenzug
Ha! When you're old enough you'll forget what you've forgotten you've
forgotten.

------
Excluse
[http://www.mediaatelier.com/CheatSheet/](http://www.mediaatelier.com/CheatSheet/)

Hold 'command' key to see all shortcuts for current application.

------
zwischenzug
I have a git repo with work notes in.

It all goes in there:

    
    
        root@osboxes:/space/git/work/notes# ls | head
        7z
        abs-guide
        algorithms
        anacron
        angularjs
        ansible
        ant
        apache2
        apt_and_dpkg
    

300 folders and counting...

~~~
mpicker0
I use "cheat" to help with less-used options for *NIX commands, probably
similar to what you're doing. You create a separate "cheat sheet" for each
command (7z, ant, etc.) and then "cheat 7z" dumps it to the console so you can
cut-and-paste what you need.

[https://github.com/chrisallenlane/cheat](https://github.com/chrisallenlane/cheat)

~~~
zwischenzug
So far I've relied on grep, but I like that idea and will likely implement it.

------
fit2rule
Not quite the same, but similar: Print-to-PDF. I've been doing this instead of
bookmarks for years now, and as a result have a huge library of local PDF's,
usable offline, for all kinds of technologies that I'm interested in/use
regularly. With a few key searches I can find all the docs on luarocks, or
mysql FAQ's, etc. - I find this a great way to have searchable local
documentation for the moments I need to look things up. Its not quite a cheat
sheet, but having my own local searchable PDF archive for all the technical
howto/tutorial-style HN articles of interest over the years has been
invaluable.

------
rogerniner
I keep appending to a file in my home directory. I've aliased it too so that I
can access it quickly. Every ~month I email it to myself or back it up
elsewhere.

$ alias ed

alias ed='$EDITOR ~/.diary"

The file looks something like this:

# 4/3/2015

Command Comments

\-------------------------------------------

M-l # Emacs, lowercase next word

------
JoeAltmaier
Hm. How about a cheat-web-link? This stuff's gotta already be online, neatly
summarized.

------
2mur
My vim cheatsheet lives in my dotfiles repo. Always gets cloned into a fresh
system.

